# College Football Week 9 Predictions Saturday November 12



## Sportsdiary365 (Nov 11, 2022)

College Football Week 9 Predictions Saturday November 12 Each of West Virginia's last five November games at Milan Puskar Stadium have gone UNDER the total points line. Continue reading 








						College Football Week 9 Predictions Saturday November 12
					

Kentucky Wildcats vs Vanderbilt Commodores Saturday November 12, 2022, 12:00 PM (EST) The Vanderbilt Commodores hit the road for a conference showdown with the No. 24 Kentucky Wildcats. While the Wildcats are ranked and heading to a bowl game, Vandy has losses in five straight weeks. They...




					sportsdiary365.substack.com


----------

